

Berkeley ‘Corpse Flower’ Blooming Soon in All Its Disgusting Glory - LukaAl
http://ww2.kqed.org/science/2015/07/21/berkeley-corpse-flower-blooming-soon-in-all-its-disgusting-glory/

======
Tomte
I've seen one of those bloom in Stuttgart. Fascinating.

